# [wanted] S.elongatus Pics.



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi all !

I'm from a french piranha forum and i'm writting a description page about the specie S.elongatus.

If you have nice pics from your elong (juvénile, black mask, red throat or other geographical varieties), it would be great if i can use pics for the article. the owner's name will appear on the specie page.

Thanks alot from the french piranha communities.

Memen (And sorry for the language!)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Approx 6.5"


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

beautiful elong cluster


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That's one of the most beautiful Elongs I've ever seen. Nice Cluster.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Voila mon ami!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Approx 6.5"
> 
> View attachment 200544


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

About 5'


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

haha alors memen, il te dis quelque chose l'elong de cableguy?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks alot for your pics !









Do you prefer your pseudo or your real name for the photo crédit ?

Leg, il me dit bien quelque chose, j'espère que tu me feras des belles photos de ce superbe black mask...


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey,Cluster_one, Thecableguy and VJventrella, do you know where your elongatus come from ? (country or best, river..!)

Thanks !

memen


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I got mine from "db04ph" and I think he got it from "als." You could try pming eitehr of them to see if they know a collection point though I do not. I am sure I got it from db04ph though I only think he got it from als so you would have to varify that that is true then als may know a collection point. I'll pm db04ph and see if I can find who he got it from then see if he knows.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

VJventrella said:


> About 5'
> View attachment 200549
> View attachment 200550


I have your elong as my iphone wallpaper, amazing looking elong


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

haha thats awesome thanks dude, hes a looker. Mean too


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

memen said:


> Thanks alot for your pics !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use my screen name. I pmed the owner of this fish before the guy I got it from but I am still waiting on a responce. Im not sure where he got it from or if he knows its collection point but I shall see when he gets back to me.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Approx 6.5"
> 
> View attachment 200544


thats a stunning elong


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

aLL GREAT LOOKING elongs!!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

memen said:


> Hey,Cluster_one, Thecableguy and VJventrella, do you know where your elongatus come from ? (country or best, river..!)
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> memen


I did ask the previous owners and they were unsure of collection point.


----------

